# Taking a break



## Viper_SA (4/1/17)

Hi all,

Like some of you may know, I am a bit of a Jack-of-all-trades and pursue many hobbies. Partly why I never have the best of one thing, but many things. Well, you get it, right?
In recent weeks I have rediscovered my love for music and airgunning. Unfortunately, time is limited, and as with all things, we need to ration our time. For the time being I have more gear than I can use, many, many recipes to keep the diy thing going and have made some good friends on here. 

I will still check in from time to time, even if it is just to see who tagged me and so forth. @GregF has my e-mail addy and @Andre has my cell number, as well as @Rob Fisher I believe. Should anyone feel the need to contact me for any reason, please just get in touch with them and get the details.
I have just ordered my 5th air rifle, and my first PCP one at that. Spending time on the forum is not very conducive to saving money  and I need to save up some cash for a diving cylinder and telescope for the rifle. Not to mention renewing club fees etc. I simply can not look at all the pretty, shiny things and not buy stuff. So, for now at least, I bid you adieu as I pursue some other hobbies more earnestly. 

Thanks to all those whom have made this vaping hobby as enjoyable and fulfilling as it is. Much appreciated. @Andre please do let me know how you find the tobaccos I created. Would really value your input as a real tobacco connoisseur. 

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/1/17)

Enjoy the airgunning (will have to Google that) and other hobbies mate. We shall keep up the good work on this side. See you when we see you.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/17)

This is the new baby I just ordered @Andre




Better known as 'pellet guns'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> This is the new baby I just ordered @Andre
> 
> View attachment 80655
> 
> ...


That's a beaut! I got a Mossy Oak Hatsan Mod 70 that got given to me a long time ago that sadly I don't use nearly as often as I would like. Not as fancy as this, but a really fun way to pass some time!

Enjoy the hobbies, hopefully we see you pop in now and again buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (5/1/17)

Enjoy, have fun. We should hopefully have some nice new recipes for you when you get back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky (5/1/17)

https://www.airrifle.co.za/
... if you not already there. If you thing  is a money pit, try air rifles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Good luck @Viper_SA enjoy the new hobby brother.

But i fear you leving a expensive hobby for a even more expensive hobby but good luck and the main thing is you have fun and enjoy what you do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/1/17)

Dooky said:


> https://www.airrifle.co.za/
> ... if you not already there. If you thing  is a money pit, try air rifles



I have been banned from that forum for life. Kok forum anyway for me. This is my home away from home, or it was for a long time: http://weihrauchowners.freeforums.org/what-happened-to-viper-sa-t25514.html

Thanks for all the messages peeps, really appreciated.


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> This is the new baby I just ordered @Andre
> 
> View attachment 80655
> 
> ...


Stunning what are doing exactly hunting or target shooting? What did your airgun set you back if you don't mind me asking 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (6/1/17)

So long @Viper_SA, it was great sharing this forum with you. Enjoy yourself and come back soon - we're definitely going to need more of your recipes in the future.


----------

